# [MOTM: July] Official Voting



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Member of the Month
July​*
In order to be a canidate: you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the months of July. You must be a member of this site before the month of March, which is at least 3 months. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Moderators and Administrators are NOT eligible to win, but they can vote. Voting ends on August 2nd, that's plenty of time. 

*Open voting to all members of this forum.* 

The winner will recieve 100,000 vBookie points from me, as well as medal for their user profile. We will also be creating a new banner that you can put into your signature. Good luck to all the participants! 

*Past winners:*

September 2006 - *jdun11*
October 2006 - *pt447 *
November 2006 - *WouldLuv2FightU*
December 2006 - 2006 Forum Awards
January 2007 - *Organik*
February & March 2007 - *Damone*
April 2007 - *VinceD*
May & June 2007 - *screenamesuck*
July - ????

*Get to know your Candidates:*

Evil Ash
Hollywood6655
Punishment 101
Iron Daisy06
CopperShark

*This is an open poll, do not vote for yourself. If you do your vote will not count.*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I am really cool with everyone on that poll.. But i had to go with my boy Hollywood.. Sorry Guys..


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

wow..........didint even think I would be mentioned........I am happy just to be mentioned as a canadate.........thanks KAM


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

Hollywood for sure


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I see P-101 already voted for himself.........lol.........Cant blame ya.........I would vote for myself if I could.......J/K.....:thumb02:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted for Coppershark, he has made me some serious money with his predictions.

I'm just glad to be nominated and be mentioned with the other people involved


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Hollywood6655 said:


> I see P-101 already voted for himself.........lol.........Cant blame ya.........I would vote for myself if I could.......J/K.....:thumb02:



lmao :thumb02: 

This poll is going to be tight i think , great posters from top to bottom :thumbsup:

PS thx for putting me on the list Kam, also thx for the vote appreciate it man


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck to all you guys this one will be really close..


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> lmao :thumb02:
> 
> This poll is going to be tight i think , great posters from top to bottom :thumbsup:
> 
> PS thx for putting me on the list Kam, also thx for the vote appreciate it man


agreed........all are good posters......should be very close


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I like all of them on the poll so I did a innie minni mini mo type method and hollywood got my vote


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I voted for my fellow canadian Coppershark the loan shark.:thumb02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

This one is a really hard call for me. I know all of these guys pretty well; be it from MMAF's UFC, Debates or just in general. I think you guys are all great posters, but I am going to have to go with my boy Evil Ash. Good luck to all.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The loanshark all the way!

His posts are insightful he knows his stuff, and his predictions are real descent!
(Although I have a better record than you lol)

Good luck to all, its gonna be tight!!


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks to all who have voted for me so far..........I appreciate your support


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I went with Coppershark. He always has really good predicitions for all the events and he doesn't mind debating his choices without making everyone else that disagree's with him feel like they are idiot's. Good guy in my book. I would like to vote for all these guys, but can't. This is a tough month, I see it being real close in the end.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have to go with Evil Ash on this one. he's the one that hooked me up with this sweet ass sig I'm sporting now. :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Holy cow. I am very surprized to see myself up there. Thanks very much guys, I don't even contend with those other posters. But, I'm very thankful for the recognition. I voted for Iron Daisy. He makes me laugh. Good luck to everyone! :thumb02:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I voted for Coppershark. A fellow canadian, and he seems like a good guy. He voted for someone hes running against on the poll, thats good sportsmanship.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I gotta vote for P-101..........he helps me alot keep the MMA FORUM LEAGUE active with his posts........

Team Pain owns Punishment..........lol kidding


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well everyone got one vote atleast... I felt bad for Rambler no one voted form him last month..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm pretty good friends with all the candidates...so this will be a tough one to pick, but if I don't vote for you - don't hold it against me! 

But...I'm going with my fellow C.T.T. member, the one-and-only, Copper "Original Mod" Shark.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I went with CopperShark


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the support everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Wow, thanks for the support everyone. I appreciate it.


Man, I wish I can vote twice, your posts are always informative.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

no love for punishment 101 huh :confused05:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> no love for punishment 101 huh :confused05:


*I voted for you. :thumb02: 

WAR Ortiz!!!*


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

I voted for Hollywood :thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I voted for Evil Ash. I had coppershark as my second pick.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Hollywood has my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

I went with Punishment on this one. Despite all candidates being good posters, Punishment's seem to be the ones that are most memorable to me.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

iron daisy's got my vote :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HAHAHA this is getting close.. Copper v Hollywood lol


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

just wondering, who nominates the candidates, and do they have to be paying members?


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*This is really close...*


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I picked P101 because he's a very memorable guy around here.

CopperShark would've been my 2nd pick as I feel his posts are probably the most informative of the lot.

Kinda suprised Super Fudge didn't get a nomination, really thought this was gonna be his month.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey Kam, 
How dcome you didn't do it like last month and do winner for two months.. Just Curious


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hollywoods got my vote. :thumb02:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol, Team Pain is just too big. :thumb02:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

lol........who is crow.........that seems odd to me........member with zero posts logs in and votes for coppershark.........lol:dunno:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

hollywood....who.......else.....types......like.....this......?????


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a speech disorder and it comes out when I type jerk..........lmao............kidding I have no idea.......it just comes natural........I cant stop......


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Hollywood6655 said:


> I have a speech disorder and it comes out when I type jerk..........lmao............kidding I have no idea.......it just comes natural........I cant stop......


bad....ass......!!!!.....are...the....dots...you....breathing....while...typing.....?....?.....?


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

doublelegtakedown said:


> bad....ass......!!!!.....are...the....dots...you....breathing....while...typing.....?....?.....?


no its me blinking...........lol.......


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Hollywood6655 said:


> lol........who is crow.........that seems odd to me........member with zero posts logs in and votes for coppershark.........lol:dunno:



i call work on the whole thing


and thx to everybody who voted for me, appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

l....ol. h..aha...


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol., Crow's a friend of mine from my town. Check when he joined. I wouldn't sign on and mess with the contest. There are too many Team Pain members anyways. Haha. :thumb02:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

yea I saw the date.........just thought it was funny he had 0 posts........not bringin much to the table.......lol


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> yea I saw the date.........just thought it was funny he had 0 posts........not bringin much to the table.......lol


Pot calling kettle black are we?:confused05: :confused04: :bored01:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Well, aren't you the prime example of the "MOTM." Being a prick to someone who doesn't post. It's a good thing the Team Pain roster is so big, otherwise you might have lost this contest. Don't hate on people man, it's not classy.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Well, aren't you the prime example of the "MOTM." Being a prick to someone who doesn't post. It's a good thing the Team Pain roster is so big, otherwise you might have lost this contest. Don't hate on people man, it's not classy.


He's still smarting from the neg rep I gave him because I don't think he's MOTM material and bring nothing to the table. Hollywood's been using the phrase "bring nothing to the table" since then. A very petty person and an insult to the real Dan Henderson.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

I guess I may as well ask it in this thread since it is being discussed...what is the point of "Team Pain" and "Team Punishment" and all the other teams on here? Do you guys know each other in real life or something or is it just some online thing? I see those things in sigs all the time and they always throw me off.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

wow........what a change in tone coppershark..........it seems ur really upset.......all im saying is that it was funny that someone with zero posts came in and voted then logged off........and you come in with the "prick" comment

relax man...........the world isnt going to end.......Im not gonna loose any sleep if I dont win this but its obvious that ur very concerned with my comment......so I am sorry that ur upset and I hope you dont loose any sleep tonight.......

really I wasnt trying to be rude just stating what was there.......


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

wow.........wafb........I thought you were done crying about how much you dont like me........I guess not


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> wow.........wafb........I thought you were done crying about how much you dont like me........I guess not


I'm done now out respect for my buddy NikosCrocop I will refrain from anymore unflattering comments:thumbsup: towards you. Agree to be adults ok?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol, I'm just saying. It's funny that you're up to win this thing, and you're a prick. The reason why I got defensive is because he really is my friend and you should step offa bit. Btw, he didn't log off. I don't care who wins, I just got offended that you hinted at me being petty enough to fake votes. Come on man, think about this.

In reponce to the comment above! The group tags in Sigs are from the MMA Forum Presents the UFC. It's an online game that is a subform of "UFC Discussion" check it out, it's sweet.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

wafb said:


> I'm done now out respect for my buddy NikosCrocop I will refrain from anymore unflattering comments:thumbsup: towards you. Agree to be adults ok?


I never had a problem with you wafb.........and I still dont.......if you dont like me thats fine........I was just irratated becuase you neg repped me and didint sign.......thats all

if your good man I have no beef......


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Lol, I'm just saying. It's funny that you're up to win this thing, and you're a prick. The reason why I got defensive is because he really is my friend and you should step offa bit. Btw, he didn't log off. I don't care who wins, I just got offended that you hinted at me being petty enough to fake votes. Come on man, think about this.
> 
> In reponce to the comment above! The group tags in Sigs are from the MMA Forum Presents the UFC. It's an online game that is a subform of "UFC Discussion" check it out, it's sweet.


cool man like I said before........I was just saying my piece.......didint mean to come off as a prick........but I understand now that I know this guy is ur bud.......

coppershark I have no intentions of going out and pissing people off........I like this forum and the people and I plan on posting here for a while so the last thing I need is you thinking I go around bashing people........lol


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Well good. WE cool then. :thumb02:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> I never had a problem with you wafb.........and I still dont.......if you dont like me thats fine........I was just irratated becuase you neg repped me and didint sign.......thats all
> 
> if your good man I have no beef......


We cool then too,lol. Glad that's done and gone. Good luck this is a tight race.:thumb02:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

cool man..........works for me........were all good:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

How the heck did I get on the list? Wow, what a difference it would make it I actually posted more.

I will vote for ID06. I like his involvement in the forum and he just seems like a good person. So, I'll vote for him.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hollywood is my vote hes cool and a Hendo fan... all are good peeps though...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Were not that big of a camp Copp- We just stick together..lol Punnishment has like everyone on this Forum hahahaha.. Your all great Posters/People on this forum..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

And the winner is?????????????????????????????? HOLLYWOOD


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

When is the august motm coming??


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> When is the august motm coming??


well this one started on the 26th of July so I am guessing right around the 26th of Aug.........


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

CONGRATS HOLLYWOOD!!! YOU ARE NOT THE WEAKEST LINK! YOU ARE THE CHAMP OF JULY!!!


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> CONGRATS HOLLYWOOD!!! YOU ARE NOT THE WEAKEST LINK! YOU ARE THE CHAMP OF JULY!!!


Thanks coppershark..........you gave me a good run......thanks to all who voted for me and thanks to all who participated in the vote even if it was for someone else..........all nominees are worthy of the selection in their own way I believe, I just got lucky with the votes............

Once again thanks to all


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Congratulations Hollywood! You have a shiny new medal in your profile and I sent you 100,000 points. Your banner will be set in a day or two. Good job man you deserve it. *


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Hollywood.. You do deserve it bud..


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Conratulations,well earned.:thumbsup:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*Congrats to my buddy Hollywood, and thx for everybody who voted for me.*


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats Hollywood :happy03: :happy03: :cheeky4: :happy01: :happy01: :bye01: :thumb01: raise01: raise01: :bye01: :bye01: :bye01:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice job Hollywood...Congrats!


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks all again.............u guys won this for me...........thanks alot


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> thanks all again.............u guys won this for me...........thanks alot


Well if thats the case then you owe all of us a night on the town:thumb02:


----------

